# Tis the Season



## fendrbluz (Nov 19, 2014)

Got a chance to smoke some cheese last night living In S.Florida we don't get a lot of chances temps dipped down in 50s  and I jumped on it :). Smoked some Gouda,Swiss,Pepper Jack,Cheddar,Wasabi horse radish,and Havarti, smoked 2 hrs with Apple chips

and I smoked some Gouda with cherry I threw a bag ice in the bottom of my Bradley to try keep temps down. Managed to keep in between 60 and 70 deg pulled and let set out 1 hr then put in the frig overnight. Patted down this morning and then vacuum sealed. Think I got enough around 10lbs should last me a while. I get a lot of information and help here so thought I should start posting a few Q-views Thanks to all.













20141118_144651 (2).jpg



__ fendrbluz
__ Nov 19, 2014


















20141118_134645 (2).jpg



__ fendrbluz
__ Nov 19, 2014


















20141118_144857 (2).jpg



__ fendrbluz
__ Nov 19, 2014


















20141118_175126 (2).jpg



__ fendrbluz
__ Nov 19, 2014


















20141118_175146 (2).jpg



__ fendrbluz
__ Nov 19, 2014


















20141118_175529 (2).jpg



__ fendrbluz
__ Nov 19, 2014


















20141119_131527 (2).jpg



__ fendrbluz
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

It looks tasty! I'm about to be on the cheese band wagon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2014)

That's a nice pile o cheese!

Cheese is a favorite here!  My wife hates the sound of the vac packer, but when I am packing cheese, she counts each block as it is packed!


----------



## fendrbluz (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Mule I think it was you that give the Idea to put Ice in the bottom of smoker wasn't it?


----------



## fendrbluz (Nov 21, 2014)

Funny told my wife I wanted to give a lot away for the holidays she said you can't givw away lol


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 21, 2014)

Fendrbluz said:


> Funny told my wife I wanted to give a lot away for the holidays she said you can't givw away lol



Ha!  That sounds VERY familiar!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks great, I am collecting cheese myself for a large batch here soon.

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## fendrbluz (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone might have to do another batch it's the holidays and everyone is lining up :)


----------

